# RARE PEU flashlight bodies.



## lightknot (Jan 8, 2016)

PEU Custom E-Series flashlight bodies: Glow in the dark spiral, CPF#1, CPF#2, (Non authorised), Pineapple.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Rare PEU Flashlight Bodies*

Real cool. Thanks for posting those jewels.


----------



## magellan (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Rare PEU Flashlight Bodies*

Nice. I just have one of the pineapples.


----------

